# Sebastien Flute Elite Carbon/Foam limbs?



## beleg2 (Dec 31, 2005)

Sebastien Flute Elite Carbon/Foam limbs
Description: Carbon/foam limbs are fast, lightweight and flexible thanks to the use of *unidirectional and crossed carbon fibers *and foam. Resistant to changes in temperature and humidity. Special order. Allow 7-10 days approx.

Im considering new limbs those looks interesting, those crossed carbon fibers should help torcional resistence.
Anyone have tried them?

Thank
Martin


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

They should be more or less identical to W&W proaccent limbs and previously everest pro limbs, which are very, very good limbs.


----------



## beleg2 (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks zal,
Looks good!
No one have used them?
Thanks
Martin


----------



## PRES 10 (Dec 16, 2007)

Does anyone know the difference between the SF Elite Carbon/Foam and the SF New Carbon/Foam? Altservices has both and I am not sure what the difference is. I see that the "NEW" carbon/foams aren't on SF's website are the Elites just an updated version with a new paint job?


----------



## yeeha (Nov 23, 2007)

Hello I was going ask the same , there is about 19 dollar differents in price


----------



## tjk009 (Feb 15, 2007)

I received a pair last week for my son. They are very beautiful, and fast. He likes me again!


----------



## PRES 10 (Dec 16, 2007)

I like the graphics of the elite's better than the new c/f, and since looks are more important than performance :wink: I'm gonna try them out.


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

Have a pair at 40# and they are fast and smooth for me. I like them and I think made for SF by WW


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

W&W bought SF some time ago, so they are essentially using W&W's previous years models as a base for the limbs. SF stuff has always been made by W&W in any case.

I have been pretty impressed with the current models. Ultimate Pro, which is essentially rebranded Inno limb is extremely good deal.


----------



## beleg2 (Dec 31, 2005)

It looks like they are the same, but the elite is ot replace the other:

Special Order item. *Available whilst stocks last with our suppliers*.

I find interesting the crossed carbon fiber for torcional resistence but not sure if this works on medium quallity limbs.
I should tried them.
Thanks
Martin


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

So is there a SF equivalent to W&W WINEX limbs?


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Not really, as winex is still in the w&w catalog and sold at fairly reasonable price these days.


----------



## beleg2 (Dec 31, 2005)

Just for curious, elites are dark on both sides?
Every picture I found is from the "belly".
Thanks
Martin


----------



## yeeha (Nov 23, 2007)

yes the Elites are dark on both side I have a pair of 36#elites and they are a lot like my old pro acsents very soft or smooth with great speed


----------



## beleg2 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi,
Just get my SF Elite Carbon/Foam.
Looks pretty good.
Only tried them a couple of dozen arrows at 10 meteres but those limbs are smooth and have good speed but do not find them much better than my daighters Axiom. I may be me, Im not an expert.
Thanks for helping.
Martin


----------

